# Well will you look @ what they found ?



## Torah (Feb 7, 2011)

The little boy down the road from me woke me up this morning waving 
<this in my face saying "Look I got a snake Look Look " . At first fuzzy eyed look I thought damn he's got an albino (thinking python) , then after second glance I thought "oh god its a snow corn snake how am I going to tell him that LEGALLY this gorgeous lil guy has to be put down" ? 

This is a Snow Corn Snake, yes ???

Should I pretend I never saw it ??? Or should I dob this awesome terribly excited now very happy little boy in ???

Why are Corn Snakes illegal ? 
Are they dangerous ? if so how and what to ?

Help ???????????????

P.S sorry thought Id just add he said he found it in his mums vegie garden ( huge vegie garden) and it came right to his hand ....


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Feb 7, 2011)

ahh crap........i'd say to tell his parents that it is illegal, and let them decide how to tell him


----------



## saximus (Feb 7, 2011)

If it is a corn snake it's illegal because it isn't native to Australia. The reason it would have been so reasonable when being handled is because it was probably an illegally owned pet who has escaped


----------



## shellfisch (Feb 7, 2011)

Personally, I think he has to know. Now. 
And either you should contact the relevant authorities, or his parents should.

If he wants a snake, he should apply for a licence and get one legally.

Just my opinion


----------



## dossy (Feb 7, 2011)

im going to assume alot of people will say dop him in and stuff. maybe educate him on the fact that he cant keep it and see if he would do the right thing and if he didnt then maybe let the authorities know about it. if you feel guilty afterwards maybe by him a cheap snake to make up for it, or if you breed snakes let him have a hatchie 


ps if he doesnt want the free snake ill take it off ur hands 4 u


----------



## Braidotti (Feb 7, 2011)

.


----------



## sara_sabian (Feb 7, 2011)

And probably also tell his parents to tell him not to pick up random snakes. Good thing it's just a corn, that could have ended badly.
Poor kid is going to be bummed out, but they're really bad for the environment and they reproduce too easily in our eco system. They are a pest, it's unfortunate but it's got to go.


----------



## Torah (Feb 7, 2011)

I know theyre illegal cause theyre not native but y does that mean their illegal , sorry maybe a stupid question but I cant get my head around , y they are illegal just because theyre not native ??? and also are they dangerousif yes how ? ? im hoping to use the dangerous as a way of getting the parents to get rid of it .....


----------



## Beloved_Reptiles (Feb 7, 2011)

They're americas most popular pet snake, they're friendly by nature, as far as I'm aware they just aren't allowed due to not being native. Tough position to be in I guess.


----------



## saximus (Feb 7, 2011)

It's a constrictor so it's just as dangerous to people as any of our pythons. It is illegal because if people own them some will inevitably escape (like this one) and have the potential to take over and damage natural ecosystems (like the cane toad).
Have a look at what Burmese Pythons are doing to the Everglades in America


----------



## Torah (Feb 7, 2011)

jesswilliams said:


> They're americas most popular pet snake, they're friendly by nature, as far as I'm aware they just aren't allowed due to not being native. Tough position to be in I guess.


 
So what do they do with the friendly by nature most popular american pet snake if handed in in australia ????? god im not going to like this answer am i ?



saximus said:


> It's a constrictor so it's just as dangerous to people as any of our pythons. It is illegal because if people own them some will inevitably escape (like this one) and have the potential to take over and damage natural ecosystems (like the cane toad).
> Have a look at what Burmese Pythons are doing to the Everglades in America


 
okay valid reasons , damn !


----------



## shellfisch (Feb 7, 2011)

Zeezza said:


> god im not going to like this answer am i ?



No, you are not


----------



## Echiopsis (Feb 7, 2011)

Speak to the parents, no need to dob the poor little bugger in. The kids obviously keen, explain the fact the animal is illegal to keep and if caught they could be facing a fine. Recommend they get him something native (and legal), you can pick up almost anything for next to nothing now.

Getting a visit from the authorities is a good way to crush any enthusiasm he may have, been there done that


----------



## Torah (Feb 7, 2011)

Echiopsis said:


> Speak to the parents, no need to dob the poor little bugger in. The kids obviously keen, explain the fact the animal is illegal to keep and if caught they could be facing a fine. Recommend they get him something native (and legal), you can pick up almost anything for next to nothing now.
> 
> Getting a visit from the authorities is a good way to crush any enthusiasm he may have, been there done that


 
thats how I felt and if theyre just going to put it down seems so mean !


----------



## Sel (Feb 7, 2011)

Zeezza said:


> So what do they do with the friendly by nature most popular american pet snake if handed in in australia ????? god im not going to like this answer am i ?
> 
> 
> 
> okay valid reasons , damn !




Kill it


----------



## saximus (Feb 7, 2011)

Yeah I'm not sure there are that many options than that


----------



## Beloved_Reptiles (Feb 7, 2011)

Yeah unfortunately it wouldn't be a happy ending for the snake...


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 7, 2011)

Such a shame.


----------



## Jason (Feb 7, 2011)

great snakes, they make good pets... let him keep it


----------



## SamNabz (Feb 7, 2011)

Gee, I wonder what "the boy from down the road" will find next...


----------



## saximus (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm a little intrigued how did you know exactly what it was? Maybe I just don't know my snakes well enough but I'd never have picked that it was a corn snake without being told


----------



## Mace699 (Feb 7, 2011)

I know i'll get shot for this but a) He's just a kid he's not gunna try and breed it its probably better in his hands than in the wild killing native animals and b) is it this animals fault some irresponsible person has done the wrong thing and is most likeley going to be destroyed. i'm sure majority of people on this site have kept something as a pet when they where kids that probably wasn't legal or allowed. to be honest i see no problem with letting this little kid gain experience and a new fascination with these beautiful animals.i for one don't see a problem with it if he looks after it and ensures it can't escape again. better off looked after then destroyed in my opinion. At the end of the day it's up to the kids parents as to what they do i'd let them know the risks and forget you ever saw it.


----------



## JAS101 (Feb 7, 2011)

Mace699 said:


> I know i'll get shot for this but a) He's just a kid he's not gunna try and breed it its probably better in his hands than in the wild killing native animals and b) is it this animals fault some irresponsible person has done the wrong thing and is most likeley going to be destroyed. i'm sure majority of people on this site have kept something as a pet when they where kids that probably wasn't legal or allowed. to be honest i see no problem with letting this little kid gain experience and a new fascination with these beautiful animals.i for one don't see a problem with it if he looks after it and ensures it can't escape again. better off looked after then destroyed in my opinion. At the end of the day it's up to the kids parents as to what they do i'd let them know the risks and forget you ever saw it.


 the law is the law , its illegal - if the kid wants to experience and a new fascination with these beautiful animals then why not do it with a native one and not an exotic .


----------



## SamNabz (Feb 7, 2011)

I don't see the point of this thread at all... Zeezza seems to already know the rules yet has posted this thread.. Why?..

Also I don't believe there's a little boy from down the street. Sounds a lot like "A friend of a friend of mine"....a bit cliche.


----------



## Australis (Feb 7, 2011)

SamNabz said:


> Also I don't believe there's a little boy from down the street. Sounds a lot like "A friend of a friend of mine"....a bit cliche.



classic eh lol


----------



## JAS101 (Feb 7, 2011)

SamNabz said:


> I don't see the point of this thread at all... Zeezza seems to already know the rules yet has posted this thread.. Why?..
> 
> Also I don't believe there's a little boy from down the street. Sounds a lot like "A friend of a friend of mine"....a bit cliche.


 yeah its like the threads asking for advice , then when advice is given the OP argues the advice given ...
so Zeezza how much did u pay for the snake?


----------



## sarah_m (Feb 7, 2011)

Even if it were a native species he wouldn't be allowed to keep it because it was taken from the wild.


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Feb 7, 2011)

> and ensures it can't escape again.



Can't, I'd kill it. 
Or at least feed it to something.


----------



## Torah (Feb 7, 2011)

SamNabz said:


> I don't see the point of this thread at all... Zeezza seems to already know the rules yet has posted this thread.. Why?..
> 
> Also I don't believe there's a little boy from down the street. Sounds a lot like "A friend of a friend of mine"....a bit cliche.


 
lmfao I googled small white snake .......... thats y i thought it was a corny .
n who cares what u believe !!!!!!!!!!! I believe your quite RUDE ! IF YOU HAVE NOTHING HELPFUL TO SAY SAY NOTHING !



JAS101 said:


> yeah its like the threads asking for advice , then when advice is given the OP argues the advice given ...
> so Zeezza how much did all the u pay for the snake?


 

Are you serious ??? Im not that stupid !!!!! I wouldnt buy a snake unless I knew what it was .... but hay thanx for all the informative info !yah?
Go get your ego kicks somewhere else ! ay.....


----------



## trickedoutz31 (Feb 7, 2011)

lol short fuse hay lol


----------



## SamNabz (Feb 7, 2011)

Zeezza said:


> lmfao I googled small white snake .......... thats y i thought it was a corny .
> n who cares what u believe !!!!!!!!!!! I believe your quite RUDE ! IF YOU HAVE NOTHING HELPFUL TO SAY SAY NOTHING !



Oh I'm sorry Zeezza, what would you like me to say?

Want me to also tell you it is illegal?..

Everyone has been telling you it's illegal, YOU know it's illegal and every time you get a response you seem to add another silly question.

If you did purchase this snake then you do what you want with it, and if it was truly found by "the boy from down the road" then really why do you care? Just tell his parents it's illegal and leave it in their hands.

You asking so many questions regarding this is what also makes me think the boy is imaginary and a cover-up...


----------



## Torah (Feb 7, 2011)

trickedoutz31 said:


> lol short fuse hay lol


 
when it comes to idiots accusing me of doing something wrong/illegal when Im trying to work out whats best for everyone involved ! yah !

I mean I love animals and to have held this snake and seen this little boys excitment puts me in a totally different situation to being on the other end of your keyboard reading the thread & telling me to kill it ! Or that 'you believe" I bought it ! 
This site is shocking for people needing an ego boost and getting it from trying to out smart others or put someone else down any chance they get .....


----------



## hornet (Feb 7, 2011)

Depending on your relationship with the boy and his family i would explain to both him and his parents the situation and the potential consequences of being caught with it. If you like then and they decide to keep then i see no reason to dob them in, you have gave them the information and that have made an informed decision. If you dont like them and they wont give it up call the authorities. As some have said its really going to do no harm in that kids possession, they are quite commonly found wild in the sydney area so 1 being kept by a young boy isnt going to be a major ecological problem


----------



## Torah (Feb 7, 2011)

I told his parents its illegal , was the first thing I did. I dont really care unless it gets out and can hurt my pythons somehow , which no-one has answered . I was interested in more information. But hay if you dont know everything , spose you do.


----------



## saximus (Feb 7, 2011)

I don't see how it could hurt your snakes in any way unless you put them together...


----------



## Jen (Feb 7, 2011)

Whatever else happens, I really hope you didn't play with it then go play with your own animals...


----------



## Australis (Feb 7, 2011)

Instead of yelling at people on a forum for not spoon feeding you information
just Google why exotic animals pose a threat.
Hopefully you at least washed you hands after holding the random snake.


----------



## hornet (Feb 7, 2011)

Zeezza said:


> I told his parents its illegal , was the first thing I did. I dont really care unless it gets out and can hurt my pythons somehow , which no-one has answered . I was interested in more information. But hay if you dont know everything , spose you do.


 
The only way it could harm your snakes would be if you had them in together and it attacked them or passed on pests or diseases or if you did not wash your hands or any part of your body where it came in contact with you thoroughly, that is also a great way to spread disease


----------



## Mace699 (Feb 7, 2011)

Jas101, 

You've never once in your life broken a law or neglected to obey one? I wish i was as pure as you. I guess at the end of the day they're gunna do what they want. IMO what are the chances an albino is gunna make it in the wild even if it did escape would probably get picked up by a cat dog or some narrow minded human anyway.


----------



## hornet (Feb 7, 2011)

Mace699 said:


> Jas101,
> 
> You've never once in your life broken a law or neglected to obey one? I wish i was as pure as you. I guess at the end of the day they're gunna do what they want. IMO what are the chances an albino is gunna make it in the wild even if it did escape would probably get picked up by a cat dog or some narrow minded human anyway.


 
Of course he would have broken a law, doesnt mean he cant tell other people to do the right thing


----------



## Torah (Feb 7, 2011)

Jen said:


> Whatever else happens, I really hope you didn't play with it then go play with your own animals...


 
No I didnt ! I wasnt sure about it and I always wash my hands properly between snakes lol
plus thank you !

mehhhh pretty sure ive got the idea ! good bad and rude @#$..................


----------



## JAS101 (Feb 7, 2011)

Mace699 said:


> Jas101,
> 
> You've never once in your life broken a law or neglected to obey one? I wish i was as pure as you. I guess at the end of the day they're gunna do what they want. IMO what are the chances an albino is gunna make it in the wild even if it did escape would probably get picked up by a cat dog or some narrow minded human anyway.


 when it comes to keeping illegal exotic animals , no i havnt broken the law . really thats what this disscusion is about , an illegal corn snake -


----------



## Mace699 (Feb 7, 2011)

I'd agree with hornet on this one. I dont think think the world is as black and white as people make it out to be. Love the debate though. i guess you've done your job told the parents what the consequinces are and now it's on them.


----------



## AshMan (Feb 7, 2011)

Its not a snow corn. i would say its probably a bubblegum, there are endless amounts of corn snake morphs and in my 16 years in England im pretty sure i came across a good proportion of them haha, its not white enough to be a snow, most snows are almost patternless. a bubblegum looks like a snow but with subtle pink patterns so im gonna say its a bubblegum corn


----------



## snakeluvver (Feb 7, 2011)

Guys, how can you accuse Zeezza of getting the snake herself? That is an awful assumption to make!!!


----------



## Chris1 (Feb 7, 2011)

poor kid, tell them its illegal and let the parents decide, god knows the country is full of exotics anyway and hes already done the enviromment a favour in removing it from where it could cause harm,... (well, create competition for the natives,..)

if i was a young kid who was told the animal i just found was going to be put down id release it before anyone could stop me.


----------



## frogboy77 (Feb 7, 2011)

sel your just mean


----------



## cockney red (Feb 7, 2011)

The Kangaroo court has passed judgement..*****cute the the girl and Serpent immediately.

Haha, what the **** is wrong with execute...


----------



## mrkos (Feb 7, 2011)

the thing that worries me about this thread is the fact that the snake was already here. Where did it come from? I spoke to a keeper up here who reckon they know someone anonymous around the corner breeding corns and boas etc i figure victoria, and nsw would be even worse than qld. Its a shame people in our hobby have no respect for our native reptiles and will happily purchase an illegal animal just because they look a bit different. I think exotics are here to stay because some people just cant help themselves . ps ime not talking about you sheeza its about the twert that originally bred or illegally purchased that corn


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2011)

mrkos did you ever think that exotics just might have happened to already be here pre amnesty before we had reptile keepers licences and it was frowned upon for keeping any form of reptiles


----------



## mrkos (Feb 7, 2011)

i know they have been here a long time but why do people still breed them and if so let them escape? They are illegal for a reason. Ive watched asian house geckos overun my house this summer i mean they are everywhere as much as i like a spider free house i feel sorry for any native gecko species if they are around these AHGs seem to be getting bigger and more aggressive every year. What will corns and burms do if they properly establish themselves in the wild i would love to know but i dont think anyone can accurately say because it hasnt happened here yet.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2011)

there valid points! I doubt the aisian geckos came in the pet trade though and they dont seem to invade native gecko's habitats but more our towns and citys, none the less they are still a problem though 
but as an example if the NPWS decided to put a ban on keeping pythons but still allow all other reptiles do you honestly think everyone will give up their love for pythons and hand all theirs in never to keep or breed them again?


----------



## mrkos (Feb 7, 2011)

No i dont its like everything they try to make illegal people will always defy the law we all do to varying extents. Like i said in my first post though what worries me is this kid found it, brought it, or whatever. If people are gunna keep illegal snakes then they should be responsible enough to prevent them from escaping and not breed these animals for sale purposes. The horse has bolted as far as ime concerned like morphs and hybrids exotics are here to stay ime just havin a whinge cause i love our natives.


Farma said:


> their valid points! I doubt the aisian geckos came in the pet trade though and they dont seem to invade native gecko's habitats but more our towns and citys, none the less they are still a problem though
> but as an example if the NPWS decided to put a ban on keeping pythons but still allow all other reptiles do you honestly think everyone will give up their love for pythons and hand all theirs in never to keep or breed them again?


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Feb 7, 2011)

i think you should be worried tho Zeezza, someone near you has snow corns, and obviously isnt keeping them well if one got out......i would try to find out who..


----------



## ShaneBlack (Feb 7, 2011)

I had a bloke and his girlfriend come into my work today to buy some stuff. I noticed he had a container of crickets with him and asked did he keep lizards. He said he had a beardy and four leopard geckos.......I then said be careful who you tell that to as the geckos are illegal and someone may dob you in.....He then said their not illegal and he bought them off a licensed breeder and had written them into his NPWS keeper book lol. I advised him not to hand that book in come april and get a fresh one going lol. He showed me some pics of them on his phone and left convinced i was wrong about the illegality of them. Point is half the people out there with exoctics dont even know their illegal and the other half dont care.


----------



## bump73 (Feb 7, 2011)

Oxydechis said:


> . Point is half the people out there with exoctics dont even know their illegal and the other half dont care.


 
That's right just look at Jags :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## whyme (Feb 7, 2011)

Turn a blind eye and let the kid enjoy it. Better he have it, than it slithering around in the wild! Who knows, he might even grow up to be an ambassador for our natives. All you young people whining about exotics and licensing systems don't know half as much as you think you do. If only you had been around in the REAL days! Leave the kid alone, and stop making assumptions!


----------



## craig.a.c (Feb 7, 2011)

I would have not posted it on here and kept it, good looking snake. I like corns.


----------



## -Peter (Feb 7, 2011)

One, its an albino not a snow. Snows are white. Two, whom ever said its a constrictor is correct but they dont get over a metre so hardly any danger to humans.
Three, they are illegal because the Federal authorities claim they were never legally imported for distribution outside of zoos even though a large number of exotics in private hands originated from excess animals from zoos. Four, I would not have posted this on here but I would not keep it and Five oh well s&*^ happens.


----------



## Sleazy.P.Martini (Feb 7, 2011)

Good onya zeeza for trying to do the right thing. Ten points for effort, people need to up their situational awareness. If she knew it was illegal and bought it, why would she post about it here? Doesn't make sense to me. But then I do tend to think things through


----------



## Sel (Feb 7, 2011)

frogboy77 said:


> sel your just mean



I know i am ... calm down..if you read properly, she asked what would happen to an exotic snake handed in..and i answered. They would kill it... i was not saying she should kill it.


----------



## Nagraj (Feb 7, 2011)

How about you explain to the kid why corn snakes are illegal, what damage it could potentially cause then introduce him to Aussie snakes. Surely there's a local breeder who would be willing to give the kid a young childrens or similar in exchange, then hand the corn snake snake over to P&W. If you can't find a local breeder willing to donate let me know and I'll send a childrens down for the cost of the freight.


----------



## W.T.BUY (Feb 7, 2011)

Oxydechis said:


> I had a bloke and his girlfriend come into my work today to buy some stuff. I noticed he had a container of crickets with him and asked did he keep lizards. He said he had a beardy and four leopard geckos.......I then said be careful who you tell that to as the geckos are illegal and someone may dob you in.....He then said their not illegal and he bought them off a licensed breeder and had written them into his NPWS keeper book lol. I advised him not to hand that book in come april and get a fresh one going lol. He showed me some pics of them on his phone and left convinced i was wrong about the illegality of them. Point is half the people out there with exoctics dont even know their illegal and the other half dont care.



hahaha. I wonder if it will go unnoticed, apparently out books arnt even looked at (Unless they doing a raid)?


----------



## Zoltag (Feb 7, 2011)

saximus said:


> Have a look at what Burmese Pythons are doing to the Everglades in America


 
Wow. Comparing a 4 - 5 foot constrictor escaping into an environment where 10+ foot constrictors are not uncommon (and animals predating on the smaller pythons exist) with a scenario where the worlds largest python is escaping / being released into an environment with no predators is a bit much. I agree that exotics can cause massive damage to a local ecosystem, but you just cant compare these two scenarios as being remotely similar.

As for the OP - I have a friend at work who has a corn snake. She had no idea that it was illegal, or the sort of trouble / fines she could get. I gave her some advice as to the consequences and she is now getting rid of the corn and looking to get a diamond. As far as I'm concerned, so long as the owner understands what they are doing and knows the risk, whether they choose to keep the animal or not is up to them


----------



## cement (Feb 7, 2011)

We pick up the odd corn in our rescue calls, and NPWS will not let us keep them for training or demo purposes, so if they won't let a bona fide licensed wildlife rescue organisation....

Apparently, there are colonies of corns in the wild in Aus. I have heard of 2.


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Feb 8, 2011)

Just kill it and get a native, simple.

Even if you zezza did buy it (not saying you did) it should've cost that much anyway.


----------



## No-two (Feb 8, 2011)

Jannico said:


> Just kill it and get a native, simple.
> 
> Even if you zezza did buy it (not saying you did) it should've cost that much anyway.



Prices for corns are increasing from what I heard. They're pretty popular. Plenty around, anybody who thinks otherwise is kidding themselves. Let him keep it, if he happens to 'find' and hognosed snakes let me know first


----------



## lynfrog (Feb 8, 2011)

you lot have got to be kidding... advocating to keep a snake that a child just picked up outside ... and thats exotic!!! sounds like a crock to me.
1. child has to learn not to pick up ANY ANY ANY wild snakes.... educate them.
2. kids are always being told about rules about the world and how it operates- do this, dont do that... an important part of childrearing... so no big deal about the snake having to go. The parents are likely to freak out about the child having a snake anyway... unless its all bullshit!
3. what if we had been able to stop the first few cane toads ... and didnt.. look at the monumental disaster it is. By keep ing exotics we are allowing the risk of escaped exotics in our environment and a potential disaster, which i personally dont want. we do regular cane toad musters at night here- our current record is 78 toads in one night in just our yard! Look at feral cats, foxes, rabbits.... plenty of examples around.
cant believe some people think we are ok to keep exotics. Or to question whether a child should be able to keep one!


----------



## snakeluvver (Feb 8, 2011)

Nagraj said:


> How about you explain to the kid why corn snakes are illegal, what damage it could potentially cause then introduce him to Aussie snakes. Surely there's a local breeder who would be willing to give the kid a young childrens or similar in exchange, then hand the corn snake snake over to P&W. If you can't find a local breeder willing to donate let me know and I'll send a childrens down for the cost of the freight.


He obviously needs a license first...


----------



## saximus (Feb 8, 2011)

Zoltag said:


> Wow. Comparing a 4 - 5 foot constrictor escaping into an environment where 10+ foot constrictors are not uncommon (and animals predating on the smaller pythons exist) with a scenario where the worlds largest python is escaping / being released into an environment with no predators is a bit much. I agree that exotics can cause massive damage to a local ecosystem, but you just cant compare these two scenarios as being remotely similar.


 
They aren't the world's largest python. However maybe you're right it isn't the exact same thing. I was just trying to make the point that introduced species endanger local wildlife. It was the only snake related example I could think of


----------



## 85Hickey (Feb 8, 2011)

What dont people understand? They are a risk to our wildlife, and carry un known diseases which could be detrimental to our wildlife. They are noted as a PEST species in America, due to the fact they breed like rabbits. Corn snakes will adapt to any environment to survive.
Not sure if this was mentioned, but why dob him in? He found it in the veggie patch right? SO why is the kid in the wrong? TO me the kid was just excited to find a snake out the back, as if he would have known what species it was, let alone an exotic. Unfortunately there's black market everywhere, so the trade is hard to stop, but do the right thing and hand him in. Its sad for the snake but that's human impact for you.


----------



## Torah (Feb 8, 2011)

Australis said:


> Instead of yelling at people on a forum for not spoon feeding you information
> just Google why exotic animals pose a threat.
> Hopefully you at least washed you hands after holding the random snake.


 
u cant win , u you ask for info ................... your an idiot !
you dont ask so you never know................ your an idiot !
and I wash my hands even between holding my own snakes.....


----------



## Minka (Feb 8, 2011)

If your going to lie about something at least cover your bases....


----------



## saximus (Feb 8, 2011)

Are these pics of your kids Minka? Is that a corn as well?


----------



## Minka (Feb 8, 2011)

saximus said:


> Are these pics of your kids Minka? Is that a corn as well?



Wow...you really do have to spell everything out on APS.
No saximus, not my snakes, not my kids.

Also Zeeza or whatever your name is you sure are kind to the little random boy. I wish some random lady took me on rollercoasters when i was a kid...


----------



## bump73 (Feb 8, 2011)

Minka said:


> If your going to lie about something at least cover your bases....


 
:lol::lol::lol: too funny :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Torah (Feb 8, 2011)

lol yes that my kids with the same corn snake ! if i wanted photos of my kids on a site the world can see Id have used those pictures wouldnt I, now can i ASK how is it YOUR allowed to put photos of my children who are clearly underage on a website the world can see ??? I have a private facebook page which is where uve obviously stolen these pix from ! so ppl cant c my kids ! !

now how do i get these photos OF MY KIDS off this site !


----------



## saximus (Feb 8, 2011)

lol ok sorry to be so exasperating Minka. I just didn't realise someone would really be silly enough to put pics like that up then start a thread about it.


----------



## hornet (Feb 8, 2011)

Zeezza said:


> lol yes that my kids with the same corn snake ! if i wanted photos of my kids on a site the world can see Id have used those pictures wouldnt I, now can i ASK how is it YOUR allowed to put photos of my children who are clearly underage on a website the world can see ??? I have a private facebook page which is where uve obviously stolen these pix from ! so ppl cant c my kids ! !
> 
> now how do i get these photos OF MY KIDS off this site !


 
Contact the mods, weather you have lied and done the wrong thing (not saying you have) does not give anyone the right to put up photo's of your kids on a public forum


----------



## Torah (Feb 8, 2011)

I took the pix ! Why does that matter ???? my kids like snakes they were here they were interested , I chose not to use those pix cause I didnt want my kids faces all over the web ! They are on my facebook account which is supposed to be PRIVATE !.............. Either way believe what u want all youve proved is that your more interested in STALKING , HARRASSING and ASSUMING THINGS ..... Wouldnt u have taken a photo or two ??????
How do I get pix of my kids off this site !


----------



## dickyknee (Feb 8, 2011)

Minka said:


> If your going to lie about something at least cover your bases....


 
Busted . lol

Zeezza , just ask a mod to remove the pics for you ...


----------



## Jay84 (Feb 8, 2011)

hahahaha...... whoops!

So i just posted a little late and read back a couple of pages and saw the TRUE story....... not some little boy down the road .............


----------



## Torah (Feb 8, 2011)

do you know how much trouble you get in for putting half naked pix of underage kids on the ingternet , idiot ! 
was it worth your ego boost ????


----------



## 85Hickey (Feb 8, 2011)

sorry but thats apauling the fact you have put a corn with a coastal. APAULING!!!


----------



## ezekiel86 (Feb 8, 2011)

oh thats a hard one...but I would be teaching him not to pick up wild ones ..god that could end bad :O


----------



## PaulH (Feb 8, 2011)

lmao yeah you washed your hands before you touched your snakes.


----------



## Minka (Feb 8, 2011)

You may want to re check your facebook security. If you believe all your albums are private your sadly incorrect.


----------



## ntvnm (Feb 8, 2011)

"WELL WILL YOU LOOK @ WHAT THEY FOUND" :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## SamNabz (Feb 8, 2011)

Haha Zeezza... So much for "the boy from down the road" ay?

Did I call it or what.....


----------



## No-two (Feb 8, 2011)

Still let me know if he finds any albino hognoseds


----------



## Torah (Feb 8, 2011)

neither of those snakes were mine btw


----------



## ntvnm (Feb 8, 2011)

Zeezza said:


> do you know how much trouble you get in for putting half naked pix of underage kids on the ingternet , idiot !
> was it worth your ego boost ????


 
are you talking to your self again? :lol:



Zeezza said:


> neither of those snakes were mine btw


 
yep they belong to the little boy down the roaaad, hes got a breeding colony going, you didn't want to tell people because you didn't want him to get in trouble.


----------



## saximus (Feb 8, 2011)

Wait didn't this get closed a few minutes ago?


----------



## Colin (Feb 8, 2011)

thread closed


----------

